
Dutch man, 69, starts legal fight to identify as 20 years younger - internalfx
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/08/dutch-man-69-starts-legal-fight-to-identify-as-20-years-younger
======
absolutely
Good for him. He shouldn't be held back by stereotypes about people of his age
who are thought to not take care of themselves, not care to learn anything new
and stuck in their own ways and such.

